# 14ft RMR cat tubes for sale. $950 plus shipping to lower 48.



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

where are you located


----------



## UncleTom (Aug 15, 2016)

T.O.Mac said:


> where are you located


Houston, Texas 77092


----------



## UncleTom (Aug 15, 2016)

Notice: These tubes are no longer for sale.


----------

